# Have you ever thought of building your own bike friendly campervan?



## buzzy-beans (22 Sep 2017)

Have you ever thought of building your own bike friendly motorhome or campervan so that you can explore new rides far further afield?

I built my own LWB luxury conversion of a Renault Master panel van that has room for our two bikes inside, in which we have explored endless miles of the UK and Europe.

It isn't very hard to undertake your own conversion just as long as you have some basic DIY skills. It can and is a bit of a knee knocker when you cut your 1st windows into the once immaculate sides of your van, but once under way it is amazing how quickly and cheaply you can create a truly brilliant home from home that can take you both far and wide and that drives almost like a car.

If any of you might have just an modicum of interest, then it might be worth your while to pop along to the very friendly and knowledgeable diymotorhome.co.uk where I know there will be a very warm welcome awaiting.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2017)

I read the title and thought of this.


----------



## Crackle (22 Sep 2017)

I'm not sure I'd ever do it but I've explored the possibility, figuring out how I'd run electrics, pipes and what equipment I'd have. I'd probably buy the furniture pre-built from someone who specializes in race vans, so rear bed high up with space underneath for the bikes etc... However, I have no space to do it and no time or money but having owned campervans in the past, I do fancy another.


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Sep 2017)

I'd love to have my van racked out for longer ventures . I already have it part done for TT's .
I'd love to see what you have done .


----------



## videoman (22 Sep 2017)

I'm going to convert my current hightop Fiat Scudo into a camper van. Will have a look at the site you mention.


----------



## simon.r (22 Sep 2017)

My Dad converted an old Bedford CF (?) van into a camper van in the early 70’s. Before the internet.

Not really relevant to the thread, but hey ho.


----------



## Zimbob (22 Sep 2017)

I've recently finished this fine machine 



20170805_155049 by zimbob.co.uk, on Flickr



20604192_10214075783511376_6103301248704096624_n by zimbob.co.uk, on Flickr

Not totally bicycle friendly, as the bicycle has to sleep outside when I sleep inside  Still, as the van's properly old-fashioned I can loop a bike-lock through the door-handle


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Sep 2017)

I have a VW T5, converted over time from panel van to full camper, takes me and the family to many places with 4 bikes on the back. Should have done it years ago...


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Sep 2017)

It's something that we're hankering after. Too many pennies at the moment!
My brother bought one a few months ago. His tandem rolls in the back and sits between the beds in transit. It goes out for the night under a cover, locked to the van.


----------



## Zimbob (22 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> I think that's the same basic van as mine.



Aye, Citroen C15, van-based version of the Visa... Yours looks to be the uber-swish 'RomaHome'


----------



## Zimbob (22 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4967730, member: 9609"]you left your van outside 

View attachment 374889
[/QUOTE]

I know, I know  I've put in a wee sink, cupboards and gravity-fed water carrier with tap, and my cooking kit along one side, bunk on t'other so a bitty tight for space...

To be fair, my bicycle hates being cooped up, much prefers the outdoor lifestyle


----------



## Crackle (22 Sep 2017)

Do you not need some insulation to counteract the condensation @Zimbob ?


----------



## Zimbob (22 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> Do you not need some insulation to counteract the condensation @Zimbob ?



Aye, I bought some last week, so far it's been okay without it... It was down to 7C last weekend on Skye, but nary a drip, which surprised me  

Need to get the insulation fitted soon though, Winter is coming....


----------



## Zimbob (22 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4967745, member: 9609"]you will need to get the inside of your roof lined, that will drip badly, more so when its cold.

I love going away overnighting in the van, do all my hill walking out of it. I have had plenty nights in it when its been below -10. Its not as bad as you might think[/QUOTE]

Aye, I'm on it insulation-wise  It's not as bad as I feared so far, and much less condensation than my lady friend's Partner, not sure whether that's down to the two people producing more, or the fact her's has a lot more glass (car-based)

I'm loving it so far, got my Espresso-maker and cooking kit, all home comforts... It's great to pop off for the weekend/overnight, opens up a lot of new cycling too, and I like the self-sufficient aspect of it, and the independence.

Minus 10C - you're made of stern stuff! I may end up being a fair-weather camper


----------



## jefmcg (22 Sep 2017)




----------



## GM (22 Sep 2017)

This is my boy's camper, he converted a Fiat Dobio. Electrics, water and Wi-Fi. Currently in Belgium and hopefully my Brompton is still under the bed.....


----------



## buzzy-beans (23 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> Do you not need some insulation to counteract the condensation @Zimbob ?



Very arguably after selecting your ideal van (preferably one with a fully galvanised bodies such as Renault/Vauxhall/Nissan and the Sevel built Peugeot/Citroen/Fiat) vans and most certainly not tin worm Transits & Mercs, then after that the very detailed planning of the interior layout becomes the singularly most important and time consuming aspect of the entire build.

You ask about insulation Crackle, and in my mind this is where so many people get it wrong, by scrimping on this essential element of the build. For me, it had to be the best and so I went for spray foam lining which you can do yourself, but as the kits are very expensive and having absolutely no skills in applying the closed cell spray, I went to a specialist.
Some people use foil faced insulation that you can buy from any good DIY store, some use rock wool (yuk) and some use almost any form of thin carpet underlay. Whatever you use, it is better than nothing, but when spending several thousands ££££ on the overall build, I decided to use the best which only cost me £380.

Because it was my 1st conversion I decided to buy a quite travel weary 2008, 113,000 mile old Renault Master LWB, it is/was in excellent mechanical condition, it just had a few battle scars on the body, it cost me £4,500. On top of that I spent a further £6,000 on the total build and ended up with a van that ticks every single one of our boxes so darned well that although I yearn to make another one, I/we simply can't bring ourselves to even consider selling her!!!

Unfortunately from this lap-top I can't upload photographs, but as soon as I have dug out my old steam driven one I will put a few images up.

But for those of any of you who might be half interested in building your own van, why not pop along to our specialist forum https://diymotorhome.co.uk where you will find me and hundreds of others, all of whom are only too willing to answer any questions you might have.

All the best


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Sep 2017)

For the first time in years, I'm off somewhere that's out of reasonable range for a single day ride ( with a time deadline ). So I asked a mate if I could borrow his VW transporter. He wasn't around this weekend, so I've had to bag the bike up, and sling it on the loser cruiser. I was thinking about how easy a job ( or not ) it would be, to buy a ropey old panel van, and convert it into a mobile gin palace / motor home / bicycle conveyance. I might do it when I'm retired, and I've got more time easily available.


----------



## Vantage (24 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> I had this, you could get at least two bikes in it. I used to travel about a bit doing audaxes here and there .
> 
> View attachment 374880


My dad had one of those up till a few months ago!
He has a new one now.


----------



## alpine fenlander (24 Sep 2017)

A very timely thread, I was just thinking of doing such a project and maybe you can give me some advice.

The idea is to take me and my two boys to camping and cycling trips. I'd also like to keep it small so we can use it as day to day car.

What would be the best way to store + transport the bikes? Maybe still keep a roof rack? Take a small pop-up tent for night time bike storage, but transport the bikes in the van?

I don't like camping in tents because of the cold and hard floors. Do you find a well insulated van be a big improvement comfort-wise? I'm not thinking of deepest winter but this time of year, say 5C at night.


----------



## buzzy-beans (24 Sep 2017)

alpine fenlander said:


> A very timely thread, I was just thinking of doing such a project and maybe you can give me some advice.
> 
> The idea is to take me and my two boys to camping and cycling trips. I'd also like to keep it small so we can use it as day to day car.
> 
> ...



The best thing for you to do Alpine Fenlander is to pop over to the link I put up in a previous post.

But for the time being, if you consider a LWB Renault Traffic or their Vauxhall or Nissan counterparts then you would have a vehicle which could be used as a daily driver. By keeping the twin passenger seat as fitted as standard, the boys could sit up front with you, if on the other hand you wanted another adult up in the front, you could opt to buy a single passenger seat and fit a rock-n-roll twin passenger seat in the back that quickly converts into a bed.

The options honestly are enormous, do you want an on board loo and shower, do you want to fit underslung fresh water and waste tanks etc. etc.

With the two boys in mind it might be better to opt for a high roof van so that you can fit bunks etc. etc.

Have a darned good and long think about what your priorities are........................ Oh and as an aside, with my van I have slept very comfortably with overnight temperatures down as low as -7C and at the opposite end of the insulation spectrum, we have slept just as comfortably when the ambient temp has been in the mid to high 30's C the reason being that good insulation works at both ends of the heat spectrum.

All the best


----------



## Banjo (24 Sep 2017)

A Citroen Berlingo car has lots of space in back for bikes sleeping etc with rear seats out. Can be used as a 5 seater car the rest of the time.I have borrowed one a few times and really impressed .


----------



## Brandane (24 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4967730, member: 9609"]you left your bike outside 

View attachment 374889
[/QUOTE]

FAO @User9609 .....

Since you can fit out a DIY camper van, you might be able to fit some of THIS currently on offer at £9


----------



## alpine fenlander (24 Sep 2017)

buzzy-beans said:


> The best thing for you to do Alpine Fenlander is to pop over to the link I put up in a previous post.
> 
> But for the time being, if you consider a LWB Renault Traffic or their Vauxhall or Nissan counterparts then you would have a vehicle which could be used as a daily driver. By keeping the twin passenger seat as fitted as standard, the boys could sit up front with you, if on the other hand you wanted another adult up in the front, you could opt to buy a single passenger seat and fit a rock-n-roll twin passenger seat in the back that quickly converts into a bed.
> 
> ...


Great thanks! Yes I've had a look at a bunch of web sites and there is loads of tutorials on Youtube as well for doing insulation etc. Should be a fun project :-) Good to know that low and high temperatures are less of a problem than in a tent.


----------



## videoman (24 Sep 2017)

Great forum for self builders and will sign up ASAP.


----------



## MacB (12 Nov 2017)

What would people recommend as a base van? Interior design would be along the lines of the high rear bed Crax has mentioned to allow for a mini garage/bike store at rear.

Say requirements were stealth only, no windows, no or easily removed bulkhead to allow for swivel chairs. High or extra high to allow standing, minimum MWB but probably LWB or more....no VW.

Is it worth buying a cheap van, good bodywork, but with knackered engine and fitting new engine - rather than buying a used 'runner' for more but may break down on you and cost more?


----------



## buzzy-beans (12 Nov 2017)

MacB said:


> What would people recommend as a base van? Interior design would be along the lines of the high rear bed Crax has mentioned to allow for a mini garage/bike store at rear.
> 
> Say requirements were stealth only, no windows, no or easily removed bulkhead to allow for swivel chairs. High or extra high to allow standing, minimum MWB but probably LWB or more....no VW.
> 
> Is it worth buying a cheap van, good bodywork, but with knackered engine and fitting new engine - rather than buying a used 'runner' for more but may break down on you and cost more?



Well @MacB possibly the best idea would be for you to pop along and join us on the free diymotorhome.co.uk where there are a lot of like minded people quite literally brimming with details, ideas and help for someone like you.

As for me, I bought a 2008 Renault Master LWB with slightly more than 110,000 miles on the clock and not the most loved exterior, i.e. it had quite a few dings and dents, but that was of no concern as I thought I was going to convert this one, learn how to convert a van and then sell it on before buying either a new or very nearly new to carry out the conversion on the one I was going to keep............. WRONG! We love 'Millie' so much, she is so perfect for us and we have now driven so many miles in her that we can't even consider selling her!!

If you buy sensibly, you will only consider either a Renault Master/Vauxhall Movano or what are called the Sevel built Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen ranges of LWB L3 or L4 length vans, the reason being that they have fully galvanised bodies and nice low load bay floors. The problem with any Ford van or those manufactured by Mercedes is that they all rust like hell warmed up!

The Sevel Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen vans are the easiest to convert as they have the squarest and widest bodies, so most people can easily build in a full sized bed across the width of the van at the back end with a thumping great big garage for the bikes underneath, and yet there is still enough room to build in a decent seating area, a proper loo/shower and a kitchen.

One of your most important objectives is to get the van re-registerd by the DVLA as a motorhome as this will save you a veritable fortune on insurance and ferry or Channel Tunnel charges.
You are best advised not to make a stealth van as camping and caravan sites don't like them and many will tun you away, furthermore if you are into 'wild camping' you are far more likely to get knocked up by the boys in blue in a stealth van than you are in a motorhome, and lastly, whereas a van has in theory lower speed limits imposed on it, that doesn't apply to one that looks like a motorhome.

But best of all MacB, pop along to the best and most friendly diymotorhome forum to be found on the entire internet, I will be looking out for you.

All the very best

BB


----------



## The Rover (12 Nov 2017)

This is my money pit, it was a panel van when I got it and I've done most of the work myself so far. Fortunately I repaired cars in a previous life and a good friend has a garage so lets me use the facilities.
It's still work in progress for one reason or another but I've got a tow bar going on this week so I can use the bike rack I picked up. It's more of a day van but designed to cope with a few nights away, I've fitted folding seats for the bed and a cab bunk bed for my lad. The plan is to get to some camp sites and cycling events from next year.

I'll certainly have a look at the site mentioned.

Cheers.


----------



## Nebulous (12 Nov 2017)

We converted an ex MOD LDV convoy minibus, not really to carry bikes. Used an old caravan as a donor vehicle. It worked well, but wasn't the best of vehicles and ended up with a couple of breakdowns, most notably a wheel bearing went in France and we had to wait in a hotel several days for a spare. I towed a trailer with a lot of gear on the back, including four bike racks on top of it. 

Earlier this year I sold our second car and have been considering a van to carry bikes. My wife doesn't think we need two vehicles and encouraged me to buy a new bike as an alternative. 

There is a possibility that retirement will be upon me more quickly than I expected and the plan then would be to buy a motorhome with a large garage to carry bikes, with a fixed bed.


----------



## buzzy-beans (14 Nov 2017)

Nebulous said:


> There is a possibility that retirement will be upon me more quickly than I expected and the plan then would be to buy a motorhome with a large garage to carry bikes, with a fixed bed.



Just recently we have seen quite a few new cycling enthusiast members join us over on diymotorhome and are currently having some quite interesting discussions about interior layouts..................... But @Nebulous please don't buy a ready built flimsy as you will almost certainly be disappointed with your choice!


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2017)

I had a Commer pop top camper which the mot man said he did not want to see again. Got a T2 VW van and fitted it out using the bits from the Commer. This worked very well as it had a folding kitchen unit which gave more space inside and we used this as a camper and commercial van for some years. In retrospect it was a dreadful vehicle which spent far too long getting fixed as I think the air cooled 1600cc engine was not up to much. Nice toy but as a useful vehicle a bit doubtful. There has been mention of Ducatos. Some including myself regard them as rust buckets. I currently have a 2004 Ducato coachbuilt which has just cost me a fortune to get it welded up because of rust. Now that it is fixed I am considering selling it and downsizing. The good thing is that my bike can come inside and fits into the front passenger seat out of the way of living space.


----------



## buzzy-beans (14 Nov 2017)

oldwheels said:


> Some including myself regard them as rust buckets. I currently have a 2004 Ducato coachbuilt which has just cost me a fortune to get it welded up because of rust. Now that it is fixed I am considering selling it and downsizing. The good thing is that my bike can come inside and fits into the front passenger seat out of the way of living space.



That's an interesting comment about your 2004 Ducato coachbuilt being a rust bucket. On the diymotorhome forum I frequent I have a reputation for writing damning stories about rust buckets with my main criticisms being levied at the worst of them all, namely the Mercedes Sprinter and Ford's Transit, both of these vans have amongst the best mechanical components but oh so sadly even now, these days, they are all bolted together inside body shells that rust like nothing else on earth!!

The Sevel built (the manufacturing facility in Italy) Fiat Ducato/Peugeot Boxer/Citroen Relay started to have fully galvanised body shells aftr the introduction of the X250 series of vans, so, I can assure you @oldwheels, they are no longer rust buckets!
The first vans to have fully galvanised body shells were the Renault Master/Vauxhall Movano/Nissan Interstar series of vans from 2004 onwards.

All of these galvanised panel vans have proven to be truly excellent bases to carry out conversions on and I am pleased to say that we now have several keen cyclists going through the oft protracted stages of planning the interior layouts of their vans.


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2017)

The old Fiat's (2004 ish) were awful noisy things. I had a noise suppression kit fitted to mine so I could hear myself think when I was driving it. I hope the new ones are better. The old Sprinters on the other hand were much, much better, both to drive and sit in. I had a 316 with the 2.7(?) diesel. It just burbled pleasantly at 50. The only issue was the brakes on the Sprinters were not good and didn't inspire confidence. You had to drive them regularly to keep the brakes sharp.


----------



## Nebulous (14 Nov 2017)

buzzy-beans said:


> Just recently we have seen quite a few new cycling enthusiast members join us over on diymotorhome and are currently having some quite interesting discussions about interior layouts..................... But @Nebulous please don't buy a ready built flimsy as you will almost certainly be disappointed with your choice!



We have friends who spent a lot of money on a coachbuilt van and had 8 or 9 years of spending the whole winter on the continent. Left early October and didn't return until the end of March. They've had to give up because of ill health. That seems to be a theme. Holidaying in Spain this year with a caravan we met a lot of people who had been travelling 7,8,9 years. Very few that had done it more than 10. An exception was a couple we met with a very active dog who have been away every winter for 18 years. I suppose it depends to a large extent how early you retire. 

I did use diymotorhome when we did the convoy, but I think I'll buy a custombuilt next time.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2017)

Hi buzzy-beans. I had a transit which I discovered had no effective cold start. The transit forum I remember was full of folk with one question — “how do I get this effing thing to start on a cold morning?” There was a flexible section on the exhaust just below the down pipe which blew regularly usually at high speed and sounded like a helicopter landing on top. I got rid of it eventually because of rust around the back spring hangers. The passenger heater on the Ducato is also pretty pathetic and in winter the cab can be difficult to warm up. Mind you I had fur lined boots to go with the VW as the heating in that was also pathetic when it was not pouring exhaust fumes into the cab due to a blown heat exchanger. Ahh happy days!


----------



## FishFright (16 Nov 2017)

Some mtb vannery


----------



## Phil Fouracre (16 Nov 2017)

Amazing! Just found this thread! Finished my Renault Master conversion a couple of years ago, chuffed to bits with it, might have a look at the website, out of interest.


----------



## MacB (16 Nov 2017)

Phil Fouracre said:


> Amazing! Just found this thread! Finished my Renault Master conversion a couple of years ago, chuffed to bits with it, might have a look at the website, out of interest.



Phil, what size van and internal layout did you settle on?


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2017)

I need something, that's for danged sure. Mitsubishi Lancer just doesn't cut it for a cyclist, if you need to take bicycles places, or camp out. I think it will make it through this winter, but not next.


----------



## Phil Fouracre (20 Nov 2017)

MacB - long wheelbase, designed internal layout from scratch myself. Smartbed seat/bed in front, kitchen, fridge, hob, cooker in rear. Washroom and wc also at rear. Room for two bikes in front of seats in transit. All the usual other stuff - lights, electric, gas and water, bonded windows fitted side and back, all works well.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2017)

GM said:


> This is my boy's camper, he converted a Fiat Dobio. Electrics, water and Wi-Fi. Currently in Belgium and hopefully my Brompton is still under the bed.....
> 
> View attachment 374911



I have a Doblo and I'd be very interested to find out more about this.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Nov 2017)

Has anyone tried an amdro conversion? http://www.amdro.co.uk/


----------



## buzzy-beans (20 Nov 2017)

Phil Fouracre said:


> Amazing! Just found this thread! Finished my Renault Master conversion a couple of years ago, chuffed to bits with it, might have a look at the website, out of interest.



From one Phil to another, come along and join in the fun of helping others out on diymotorhome............... 

Oh and by the way my 'Millie' is a LWB Renault Master as well that is of 2008 vintage with 120,oo miles on the clock. I bought an oldish high mileage van to convert in the first place so that I could learn how to do the conversion before then buying a nearly new one.
My big problem is that we both love this somewhat battled old thing so much that we can't bring ourselves to sell her and buy a replacement!!


----------



## GM (20 Nov 2017)

400bhp said:


> I have a Doblo and I'd be very interested to find out more about this.




Unfortunately I'm away for a few days, I'll PM you later in the week when I see my boy.


----------



## dodss (21 Nov 2017)

My vehicle is a Berlingo Multispace XTR which is my everyday vehicle as well. I take the rear seats out and put in a plywood solo bed with a cook-box to support part of the bed; the cook-box has my food, utensils, pots and pans in. The three section bed can be folded and kept in the boot. It will work with the seats left in but with the seats removed I like the extra space and it is needed for a bike. I keep it minimalist to avoid insurance issues and weight down. Trips are perfectly acceptable with a plastic bowl and water container rather than built in equipment.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Nov 2017)

Hi dodss. I have just ordered a Peugeot at 3 years old which is virtually the same as your Berlingo. I have been contemplating the same idea as yourself but would have a small portable toilet mainly for night time use and a slightly more sophisticated cooking set up. Basically I suppose “ luxury “ camping in a small tin box. Unfortunately the latest hints are that the chancellor is going to rip off diesel owners.


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2017)

Rip off, or make them pay towards the health costs their chosen fuel incurs?


----------



## oldwheels (21 Nov 2017)

In cities you may be right Drago where there are many other sources of pollution as well tho’. Most of my miles are in areas where there are few if any people to be affected. A few sheep mebbe.


----------

